# Doctors call for prescription charge review



## Copepod (Mar 5, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7925167.stm The British Medical Association is calling for a review of prescription charges, particularly in England, as Wales already has free prescriptions for everyone, Northern Ireland reduced to ?3 in Jan 09 and to be phased out by April 2010, Scotland to be phased out by 2011. I'm tempted to ask why haven't doctors, pharmacists etc raised this issue before?!?

What isn't mentioned is the advice to anyone who does have to pay for prescriptions to consider a Prescription Pre-Payment Certificate - the break even amounts are 4 prescription items in 3 months or 14 presciption items in 12 months. Details at http://www.dh.gov.uk/en/Healthcare/Medicinespharmacyandindustry/Prescriptions/NHScosts/DH_4049383


----------



## tracyp (Mar 6, 2009)

as a diabetic we are exempt from prescripstion charges except for teeth. sight test is free if diabetic also.also if you have a thyroid problem you are exempt. But if you suffer from Asthma wich can be life threating you are not exempt. i have suffered from all 3.


----------



## hermit104 (Mar 6, 2009)

tracyp said:


> as a diabetic we are exempt from prescripstion charges except for teeth. sight test is free if diabetic



Sorry but this statement just isn't true.  Diabetics controlled by diet and exercise as I have been for the last nine years do NOT get free prescriptions.

Rona


----------



## tracyp (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry for got to put on which type of diabetes get free prescriptions.
this is by NHS;
Diabetes insipidus and other forms of hypopituitarism. 
Diabetes mellitus except where treatment is by diet alone


----------

